# Excel Pricing & Tracking Workbook



## DogwoodOutfitter (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I have worked with an Excel specialist to design a Microsoft Excel workbook that accurately prices/costs out screen print jobs and then automatically tracks jobs to total revenue, expenses, and profit as well as sales tax (total/monthly). I paid a lot of money to have it made and would like to share it with anyone who is interested. 

I may have to explain a few things about the workbook, but it's very helpful and extremely accurate. Once orders are tracked, they can be filtered by any category you need.

The workbook keeps a running total on your business and can create a snapshot of your finances at any given time. 

Let me know!


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Interested- please pm with details


----------



## Robj (Jul 12, 2018)

I am about to start a printing business and would be very interested in seeing what this looks like, in order to make the company more time efficient


----------



## Potter86 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow Tanks Man would love to see the workbook and see how i could incoperate it!!


----------



## brbernas (Aug 31, 2016)

Me too! thanks DogwoodOutfitter!


----------



## rewegar (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, please tell me more  
Thank you


----------



## Stoversun (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi! I'm sucker for a useful spreadsheet!! Thanks!!!


----------



## erichardson2500 (Feb 22, 2014)

Would love to know more about it. I am having all kinds of problems after 10 years in business with cash flow and am I even making a profit to the point of ready to hang it up!


----------



## Stokkup (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey Dogwood,

I'd love a look as well if you could send that my way! Thanks!


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I would also like to see this when it is available.


----------



## GBDVT13 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would really love to see this


----------



## johnconvoy (Nov 29, 2013)

Yea please share here too


----------



## rootedsociety (Sep 21, 2018)

I am very much interested. keeping track of my finances has been a consistent issue for me


----------



## wynningdigital (Jun 10, 2019)

I am very interested please share. Thanks


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

Sign me up, too, please!


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

DogwoodOutfitter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Send me a copy. easyrider1340 at gmail



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm an excel geek and love making these sorts of models for fun which is why I clicked. And as much as I cringe whenever someone says they actually *paid* someone else to make them an Excel model, you may want to check out your agreement (if there was one) to see if you are allowed to share the spreadsheet like that. (Although I suspect if he was not savvy enough to protect his formulas and macros, he probably doesn't care that it is being shared ... which then begs the question as to how much he overcharged you. Sorry my mind goes off on tangents.)


----------



## kimmiedp (Jun 12, 2019)

I would also like to have this resource


----------



## streetinkdtsc1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm definately interested and would love to incorporate it in to my business..thanks


----------



## izus (Jun 1, 2019)

I would love to have a copy. I just started screen printing a few months ago.


----------



## omdawe (Feb 5, 2011)

I got a whole system running on "excel" or google drive today that i wrote myself. It makes over 100,000 of calculations of shirt prices and salaries, daily productions, production progress a day! And its controlling the whole website also, Text,URL's everything! But im interested how your system works so maybe i can incorporate it in to my online system. All products we sell here on Clothing Factory Indonesia - Clothing Factory Indonesia


----------



## Duncan Design (Sep 14, 2019)

DogwoodOutfitter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have worked with an Excel specialist to design a Microsoft Excel workbook that accurately prices/costs out screen print jobs and then automatically tracks jobs to total revenue, expenses, and profit as well as sales tax (total/monthly). I paid a lot of money to have it made and would like to share it with anyone who is interested.
> 
> ...


I would love a copy as I am very new to screen printing! Thank You!


----------



## Twillie (May 15, 2007)

I use FileMaker Pro now. I would love to see your excel solution.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting there is no feedback on this sheet in this thread. Interesting indeed


----------



## omdawe (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually i was going to share mine also!.. But as no one is sharing  Mine also controls the prices on my websites..!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

omdawe said:


> Actually i was going to share mine also!.. But as no one is sharing  Mine also controls the prices on my websites..!


Make a new thread and share with us. I would love to see thread where people talk about the stuff one of our member made and shared with us. Cause this thread looks like bunch of guys downloaded virus and their comp went to hell...


----------



## omdawe (Feb 5, 2011)

seacookie said:


> Make a new thread and share with us. I would love to see thread where people talk about the stuff one of our member made and shared with us. Cause this thread looks like bunch of guys downloaded virus and their comp went to hell...


But wait.. Someone else wanted to share.. So now i have to start?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

omdawe said:


> But wait.. Someone else wanted to share.. So now i have to start?


Well maybe I am naive, but looks to me there is something very weird going with this thread... I don't know. Maybe I am really just naive...


----------



## duce110 (Nov 10, 2017)

Can you share with me...


----------



## shame_ruhj10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would really love to see this


----------



## TJsDesigns (Dec 16, 2015)

Are you still sharing this? DM if you are.


----------



## MikeyB036 (Jul 25, 2018)

So more than a year later, I find this thread, but don't see that the Excel spreadsheet was shared?


If it was, did I miss how to ask for it?


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

would love to see it


----------



## beano22 (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too. Please!


----------



## southpaw52 (Aug 16, 2012)

Would like to receive if still available. thank you in advance


----------



## Reneo213 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes let us know.
Thanks


----------



## barfridge (Mar 27, 2020)

Reneo213 said:


> Yes let us know.
> Thanks



It would be ideal if it were copied and pasted into a public Google Sheet. I’d be happy to help with this if provided with the file


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSpeak (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello,
Is this information still available? If so, I would like to get a copy please. Thank you.


----------



## SeeingDouble (Jul 25, 2019)

Count me in! Thanks~


----------



## Max3344 (May 9, 2018)

Interesting info. Thanks! I wonder whether it is possible to create such a thing in Google docs?


----------

